# Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen



## HarD-WeR (27. Februar 2006)

*Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*

Moin!

Ich hab Win Xp und eine S-ATA1 Platte von Maxtor.
Wie krieg ich dieses dumme Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus der Taskleiste?

THXX im Voraus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*

Das kannst du nicht löschen. Aber du kannst in den Eigenschaften der Tasksymbole angeben, daß es nicht angezeigt wird.
Rechtsklick auf die Leiste -> Eigenschaften -> Infobereich -> Anpassen


----------



## Allysken (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.02.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du nicht löschen. Aber du kannst in den Eigenschaften der Tasksymbole angeben, daß es nicht angezeigt wird.
> Rechtsklick auf die Leiste -> Eigenschaften -> Infobereich -> Anpassen


j


Das Symbol nervt mich auch, leider bekomme ich es auch nicht weg, obwohl ich auf "immer ausblenden" einstelle.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*



			
				Allysken am 27.02.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 27.02.2006 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann den Schreibcache der Platte deaktivieren und dann muesste es weg sein.Da das aber ziemlich bloed ist(die Performance der Platte bricht ein) macht das wohl keiner 

Edit:Ich hab grad nachgeguckt,ob das Symbol bei mir da ist und es ist weg  
Ich hab in die Systemsteuerung geguckt und geschaut ob der Cache an ist und er ist.Demnach gibt es eine Moeglichkeit es weg zu kriegen,aber ich wei[sz] nicht wie   .
Womoeglich,weil ich die Festplatte reich gefuellt mit Daten nachtraeglich in das Windows integriert hab


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*



			
				HarD-WeR am 27.02.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab Win Xp und eine S-ATA1 Platte von Maxtor.
> Wie krieg ich dieses dumme Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus der Taskleiste?
> ...




was stört dich denn daran?


----------



## Exe-Cuter (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*

Das Symbol nervt mich auch, leider bekomme ich es auch nicht weg, obwohl ich auf "immer ausblenden" einstelle. [/quote]

Man kann den Schreibcache der Platte deaktivieren und dann muesste es weg sein.Da das aber ziemlich bloed ist(die Performance der Platte bricht ein) macht das wohl keiner 

Edit:Ich hab grad nachgeguckt,ob das Symbol bei mir da ist und es ist weg  
Ich hab in die Systemsteuerung geguckt und geschaut ob der Cache an ist und er ist.Demnach gibt es eine Moeglichkeit es weg zu kriegen,aber ich wei[sz] nicht wie   .
Womoeglich,weil ich die Festplatte reich gefuellt mit Daten nachtraeglich in das Windows integriert hab  [/quote]

klasse hilfe muss schon sagen ....

also ich meine das man Taskleiste -eigenschaften -anpassen alle symbole ein-ausblenden kann versuchs mal


----------



## HarD-WeR (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*

das mit dem ausblenden bringts ja nicht -ich wills ganz weg haben,
 damit die, wenn ich die Taskleist aufklappe, nicht 12 meter lang ist. 
das mit dem Cache hab ich auch schon probiert und mit Nero drive Speed gebenchmarkt. ca. 15% lestungsverlust!

trotzdem Danke


----------



## Dumbi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hardware sicher entfernen Symbol aus Taskleiste löschen*

Also: Wenn du diese "hardware sicher entfernen"-Meldung bekommst, dann hast du irgendein Stück Hardware (höchstwahrscheinlich irgendein Massenspeichergerät, z.B. ein Crad reader), dessen Treiber du deinstalliert bzw. noch überhaupt nicht installiert hast, richtig?

Wenn du dieses Gerät nicht mehr brauchst, dann kannst du es einfach im gerätemanager deaktivieren: Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager

Oder kommt die meldung wegen der Festplatte? Falls die meldung wirklich wegen der HD kommen sollte, dann unterstützt diese wahrscheinlich Hot Plug:
http://www.at-mix.de/hot_plug.htm
Das ist also ein Feature!


----------

